# What Colours Is This?



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

My Stormcast Eternals finally arrived today and I am deciding between two colour schemes. Either the gold and dark blue for the Hammers of Sigmar, because that gold is gorgeous, or;

http://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Celestial-Thunder

The Celestial Vindicators, which are the blue guys. But I can't decide which blue would create that dark turquoise colour, obviously a wash would be used, but still what blue that is eludes me. So, for anyone here whose eye for colour is better than mine; which of the citadel blues do you think was used to make that colour?


LotN


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Sotek Green I would say is the main colour, so probbaly Stegadon scale green base, Layer Sotek Green, wash Coelia Greenshade,and possible Highligh Temple Guard blue? Though it may need to be slightly lights than even that


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok then, so the colours that are likely used to make the Celestial Vindicator scheme are;

Stegadon Scale Green
Leadbelcher
Khorne Red (For the tabard.)
Retributor Gold
Celestra Grey
Screamer Pink (For the hair... I think.)
Zandri Dust or Rakarth Flesh (Parchment)

Liberator Gold
Sotek Green
Temple Guard Blue
Ironbreaker
Runefang Steel
Fire Dragon Bright
Evil Sunz Scarlet
Ulthuan Grey
White Scar

Coelia Greenshade
Agrax Earthshade
Nuln Oil (Maybe)


Anyone think i'm missing a colour, or that one of these is extraneous.


LotN


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

For the parchment, I would go Zandri Dust, Agrax Earthshade, then you will need Ushabti bone to layer up (and white scar to highlight but that is already in the list)

Apart from that seems like everything to me


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Just saw in the latest White Dwarf that they had a quick guide how to do it, it was Sotek Green base, wash nuln oil, mainly in the recesses and highlight temple guard blue. It seemed pretty basic so going with Stegadon Scale green as base and layering up should produce the desired colour.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Saw this, thought of this thread. Hopefully it's still relevant enough to be helpful:


----------

